# Ironing Garments Pressed using a Heat Press & Heat Transfer Vynil



## mantragraphics (Jul 8, 2016)

Hello everyone. My first time posting here. 

I am a newbie to T-Shirt printing having recently acquired a heat press & vynil cutter.

I have pressed some shirts using my heat press & Siser Easyweed HTV on both Polos and Tees. 

I have washed them a couple times without any peeling problems, but when I attempt to iron them using a hand iron the designs are peeling off.

I have tried re-pressing the designs with a teflon sheet & parchment paper but they still come off while ironing. 

Is this normal for Heat Press Vinyl? Maybe I was wrong in thinking that HTV is supposed to withstand the design & garment getting hand ironed after washes? 

Or am I pressing at too low heat? Pressure on my heat press is at heavy/medium. 

I would like to offer a lasting product to my future clients & am pretty sure they will want to hand iron their printed garments. 

Appreciate any advice with this guys, big thanks!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

No iron, no fabric softener, cold wash inside out and line dry. Any more and it won't last as long


----------



## mantragraphics (Jul 8, 2016)

binki said:


> No iron, no fabric softener, cold wash inside out and line dry. Any more and it won't last as long


Thanks binki, guess ironing HTV printed designs are a no, no. :


----------



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

No iron, Cold wash only


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

mantragraphics said:


> Thanks binki, guess ironing HTV printed designs are a no, no. :


yuppers


----------



## mantragraphics (Jul 8, 2016)

strummingbeat said:


> No iron, Cold wash only


Got ya stumming, thanks


----------

